# [SOLVED]Po instalacji...

## BuddenStrike

Po calej instalacji gentoo ze stage1 i zrestartowaniu maszyny pierwsze co mi wyskakuje na monitorze to grub

>grub

Rozumiem ze cos nie tak zrobilem przy instalacji?

Prosilbym o pomoc i prosze nie krzyczec zebym sie nie zniechecil.Last edited by BuddenStrike on Wed Nov 16, 2005 10:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pwe

z livecd zchrootuj sie jeszcze raz i gruba pożądnie zainstaluj -> patrz handbook na www.gentoo.org

----------

## BuddenStrike

Postępuje jak jest w handbooku ale dalej nie dziala:

 *Quote:*   

> root (hd0,0)
> 
> Filesystemtype is ext2fs, partition type0x83
> 
> kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3
> ...

 

Co mam robic?

----------

## BeteNoire

Myśleć.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml

Tu masz rozwiązanie.

----------

## Bako

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Myśleć.
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml
> 
> Tu masz rozwiązanie.

 

tylko zamien sobie literki en na pl  :Wink: . 

Mnie sie wydaje, ze masz osobna partycje na /boot, ktorej zapomniales zamontowac i kernel skopiowales do katalogu boot na dysku / , albo cos podobnego  :Smile:  (np. masz zly wpis root(hdX,Y) w grub.conf). Blad jaki jest wyswietlany po prostu informuje Cie, ze nie ma takiego pliku kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 na hd(0,0) (czyli pierwszej partycji)

----------

## BuddenStrike

Partycje

```

hda1   /boot

hda2   /swap

hda3   /

```

A tak instalowalem cale gentoo

```

mke2fs       /dev/hda1

mkfs.ext3   /dev/hda3

mkswap      /dev

swapon       /dev/hda2

mount         /dev/hda3  /mnt/gentoo

mkdir          /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount         /dev/hda1  /mnt/gentoo/boot

cp -vg         /mnt/cdrom/stage/stage-...bz2  /mnt/gentoo

tar -xvjpf   stage-...bz2

mkdir         /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles

cp -vg        /mnt/cdrom/distfiles/*  /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles

nano -w     /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

mount -t proc none      /mnt/gentoo/proc

chroot        /mnt/gentoo  /bin/bash

env-update

source       /etc/profile

cd             /usr/portage/scripts

./bootstrap.sh

emerge -e system

ln -sf         /usr/share/zoneinfo/Poland  /etc/localtime

nano -w     /etc/fstab

emerge genkernel

USE="symlink"  emerge  gentoo-sources

genkernel  --menuconfig  --install  --no-devfs all

nano -w     /etc/conf.d/hostname

nano -w     /etc/conf.d/domainname

rc-update add domainname default

rc-update add net.eth0 default

nano -w     /etc/hosts

passwd

echo "tts/0" >> /etc/secretty

emerge syslog-ng

rc-update add syslog default

emerge vixie-cron

rc-update add vixie-cron default

emerge slocate

emerge dhspcd

emerge grub

nano -w     /boot/grub/grub.conf

[b]konfiguracja grub.conf

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3

initrd  /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6[/b]

grub  --no-floppy

root (hd0,0)

setup (hd0)

quit

exit

cd

umount     /mnt/gentoo/boot

umount     /mnt/gentoo/proc

umount     /mnt/gentoo

reboot

```

Jesli ktos zauwazy jakies bledy to bede wdzieczy za ukazanie ich.

----------

## BeteNoire

Posłuchaj, File not found znaczy po angielsku : pliku nie znaleziono. Znaczy to, że albo nie skopiowałeś kernela do boot albo nie ma zgodności z jego nazwą podaną w menu.lst a nazwą jaką mu nadałeś. Sprawdź to. Odpal z płyty, podmontuj / , chrootuj się i:

```
mount /boot

ls /boot

cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
```

Najlepiej wklej tu wyniki tych poleceń.

Dodam, że rozwiązanie to znajduje się pod adresem, który wcześniej podałem, jeśli nie rozumiesz angielskiego to zrób tak jak pisał Bako: en zamień na pl.

----------

## Xax

Nie chce mi sie patrzec do handbooka, ale skoro sie na niego powolujesz, ze postepowales zgodnie z nim to byc moze tak jak w handbooku wpisales w konfig gruba /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6, podczas gdy emerge gentoo-sources zainstalowal nieco nowsze zrodlo i jest tak jak mowi moj przedmowca, faktyczna nazwa kernela nie zgadza sie z ta podana w grub.conf.  Tylko zgaduje.

----------

## arsen

wątek przeniesiony do "instalacja i sprzęt"

----------

## BuddenStrike

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Posłuchaj, File not found znaczy po angielsku : pliku nie znaleziono.

 

Angielski znam wiec nie musisz mi tlumaczyc zdan w tym jezyku na polski.

Problem juz rozwiazalem.

Zamiast:

```
kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6
```

Powinno byc:

```
kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r9
```

Dziekuje wszystkim za pomoc.

----------

## BeteNoire

Czyli problemem było to co mówiłem - niezgodność nazwy.

A co do tego angielskiego to nie musisz się obruszać, są osoby które go nie znają.

Na przyszłość warto też wczytywać się w komunikaty (File not found) i wrzucać je do google - pomaga  :Wink: 

Dodaj [SOLVED] do tematu wątku.

----------

